# [OT] Piraten!

## psyqil

Ich find's ja immer ganz nett, wenn interessante /.-Artikel in OTW landen, dann muß ich da nicht selber hin, deshalb bring ich Euch das jetzt mal hierhin:

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/software/104785/index1.html

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## frary

Wer im Glashaus sitzt....

T

----------

## MatzeOne

ich hoffe, es stört niemanden, wenn ich jetzt einfach nur nen smilie poste:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ian!

Sehr schön!  :Laughing: 

----------

## sOuLjA

haha

----------

## Sas

Ja, ich habs auch schon gelesen und finds einfach nur lustig =)

----------

## chalimar

 :Mr. Green: 

tja... mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Ich hab's schon immer gewußt!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## HCPawel

Was soll man sagen, die kochen auch nur mit Wasser - muahahahahh

----------

## Slayer2004

Das sind halt auch nur Menschen lol...  :Laughing: 

----------

## makenoob

hehe, das ist doch mal nett...

aber im hause ballmer wird "geistiges eigentum als höchstes gut geachtet", deswegen benutzt ja schon der sohn den media-player...

hat er denn nu die dateien gelöscht, oder weiss er davon etwa gar nichts, der chef?

Marc

----------

## Cheffdau

*feix* gleich mal den Link großzügig verteilen *g*

----------

## boris64

also dass microsoft bei firmen klaut, ist ja schon länger so ein gerücht,

aber dass sie auch gecrackte software nutzen war mir neu.

mich würde wirklich das statement zu diesem thema aus redmond interessieren   :Very Happy: 

peinlich, peinlich.

----------

## Gekko

Du lieber Heiland, die Welt steht nimmer lang   :Twisted Evil: 

Sind die irre?

mfg, Gekko

----------

## primat

Wieso irre? Sparsam  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## MatzeOne

leider ist microsoft kein einzelfall... auch in anderen großen unternehmen findet man nicht lizensierte software im einsatz.

----------

## UTgamer

Entwickeln die auch selber? Ich hab die Vermutung das die alles zusammenkaufen um es zu einer Suite zusammenzustellen, haha.

You saved my day,  :Laughing: 

----------

## Gekko

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Entwickeln die auch selber? Ich hab die Vermutung das die alles zusammenkaufen um es zu einer Suite zusammenzustellen, haha.
> 
> You saved my day, 

 

Meinst Du sowas wie nen Virusbaukasten?   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## AbsturZ

also ich finde es sehr schade, wenn man sich bei einigen größeren computerzeitschriften darauf beschränkt durch einen vermeindlichen einsatz von "raubkopien" (wahrscheinlich durch einen freien mitarbeiter) einschießt ...

solche artikel sind letztlich nur hilfreich die wirkliche kritik an ms-produkten zu unterdrücken und werden die monatelang bekannten sicherheitslücken bestimmt nicht schließen ... (die sind allerdings auch nicht mein problem ^^)

in diesem sinne: kritik an den produkten sollte sich nicht darauf beziehen welche "Gratis-Software" von irgendeinem Mitarbeiter genutzt wurde, sondern vielmehr auf die qualität des endproduktes; über diese gibt es ja schon genug andere threads   :Laughing: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *AbsturZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in diesem sinne: kritik an den produkten sollte sich nicht darauf beziehen welche "Gratis-Software" von irgendeinem Mitarbeiter genutzt wurde, sondern vielmehr auf die qualität des endproduktes; über diese gibt es ja schon genug andere threads  

 

Es gehtnicht um die Qualität, sondern ums Prinzip. Microsoft/Microsofts Mitarbeiter jagen Raubkopierer/Warez Entwickler auf der ganzen Welt und sioe benutzen selber welche. Die Frage ist, warum darf keiner M$ Produkte raubkopieren, aber M$ von anderen Firmen schon? Das ist eben das widersprüchliche und was vermittelt werden wollte.

----------

## AbsturZ

in diesem punkt gebe ich den machern des artikels recht ...

zeigt aber nur, dass der schutz des "geistigen eigentums" eine idee ist, die nicht mal von den größsten befürwortern konsequent durchgehalten wird. sprich man sollte sich ernsthaft gedanken drüber machen ob man die verfechter von patenten und copyright überhaupt selber wissen was sie denn nun wollen ...

oder sollte man vielleicht wie immer bei solchen diskussionen "radikale" forderungen stellen, nur damit alles so bleibt wie es ist und keiner auf die idee kommt mehr als forderungen zu stellen?

----------

## Killswitch

Herrlich, aber ich koennte ja jetzt sagen, dass es sowieso klar war  :Wink: 

Zu ihrer Verteidigung : Bei einem solch grossen Unternehmen war es doch sowieso klar, dass irgend jemand so 'was' macht   :Rolling Eyes: 

War es nicht auch bei Microsoft wo der interne Austausch von .mp3's eingeschraenkt worden musste?

----------

## friedegott

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53433

hoert sich irgendwie nach einer schlechten ausrede an  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

WTF ist ein Platzhalter?

----------

## Gekko

Platzhalter ist ein Synonym fürs Klauen.

In machen Firmen halt   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## amne

Hört sich gleich glaubwürdig an als wenn man beim Ladendiebstahl erwischt wird und dann behauptet, man hätte es nur bis zur Kassa einstecken und dort dann aus der Hosentasche nehmen wollen um es zu bezahlen, dann aber blöderweise drauf vergessen.

----------

## primat

Der Trick ist doch ganz einfach: Man benutzt 1000 Platzhalter und so braucht M$ nur noch eine Lizenz!

Gruss

----------

